
Bertolt Brecht’s poetry captured a world torn apart by war and depression - lermontov
https://www.thenation.com/article/the-poet-of-ill-tidings/
======
grantsch
A classic from Brecht's "Hollywood Elegies"

\---

Every day, to earn my daily bread

I go to the market where lies are bought

Hopefully

I take up my place among the sellers.

------
hprotagonist
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYv3c9yk9UI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYv3c9yk9UI)

 _Beware! Don 't look away!

Hear what the poet has to say

Songs and rhymes for the worst of times

Paper feeds the fire In the coldest winter_

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Person and politics aside, there's two bits of text floating around that I
appreciate.

One is about the violent river oppressed by its margins.

The other is about the government electing a new people.

(I'll let you search for them, for best results ;-)

~~~
lb1lf
The one about the government electing a new people is hilarious, but one
should keep in mind that Brecht initially supported the GDR regime after the
June 17th, 1953 worker's uprising (in which the GDR regime used the army
against its own citizens, resulting in scores of dead)

Only later did he distance himself from the party and write Die Lösung.

